# Bebe Crystal Heart Tee



## Geek2 (Jan 27, 2004)

With the purchase of the Bebe Crystal Heart tee Bebe will donate $5 to Womenheart, the National Coalition for Women and Heart Disease. It's a cute tee, check it out!


----------



## maiho (Feb 14, 2004)

It's cute, except its $42!!!!!. omg. i cannot afford that. I would rather just donate the money to the national coalition for women and heart disease. bebe is making a fortune off of that t shirt and they're only giving 5 bucks away per shirt.

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* With the purchase of the Bebe Crystal Heart tee Bebe will donate $5 to Womenheart, the National Coalition for Women and Heart Disease. It's a cute tee, check it out!


----------



## Tinydancer (Feb 14, 2004)

*It is cute *I don't like the sleeves tho, I hate my arms anyways, too skinny* but I agree with you, can they spare it? Speaking of Bebe, did any of you see that long black suede coat w/ the fur around the collar? OMG! I want that SO bad!!!* Originally Posted by *maiho* It's cute, except its $42!!!!!. omg. i cannot afford that. I would rather just donate the money to the national coalition for women and heart disease. bebe is making a fortune off of that t shirt and they're only giving 5 bucks away per shirt.


----------



## Mz LaLa (Feb 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *maiho* It's cute, except its $42!!!!!. omg. i cannot afford that. I would rather just donate the money to the national coalition for women and heart disease. bebe is making a fortune off of that t shirt and they're only giving 5 bucks away per shirt. ITA!!!!!!!!


----------

